# Cardiology Speciality Test



## mdm58 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Cardiology Specialty Test*

Has anyone taken the Card Spec Test?:


----------



## hbailey42 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have the study guide but have not taken the test yet


----------

